# Not so fast Starz.....



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Read the last line in this article:

Is it really 90 days?

And here:

Maybe not...


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Athlon646464 said:


> Read the last line in this article:
> 
> Is it really 90 days?
> 
> ...


Looks like the honeymoon is over.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

Athlon646464 said:


> Read the last line in this article:
> 
> Is it really 90 days?
> 
> ...


I asked this the minute I read the story. I was suprised this wasn't addressed in the intital contract. Apparently, according to Netflix it is and that Starz can't do this. It will be interesting to see what comes out of this.


----------

